# Pink Ivory



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a shot of some items I am working with at present. The large block is pink ivory, as are the two pendant pen sections which blew out on me. The cumulative brain storming session last night concluded it was either a dull tool or a bad glue job which caused the blow out. I suspect I may have been too aggressive in my turning, and there is the possibility that pink ivory is just tough to work with. I am open to suggestions on this. You can also see a Christmas ornament I made from kingwood, a wine dyed box elder pen blank and a whistle key chain kit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In my usual humble opinion Mike I'm pretty sure that the catastrophe was caused by a glue problem, the size of the missing piece would not have separated cleanly from the brass tube had it been properly bonded. I base my thoughts on the fact that a well glued joint will stay intact and let the wood on either side break instead.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As I said Harry, you may be right. There is glue along the tube under the break, and I use three beads of glue and rotate it to spread the glue around. Since this problem does not occur with other projects it begs consideration of method and I am saying I may just of been cutting to deep. The wood is coming off in tiny chips perhaps 3 mm in size so pink ivory may require a different touch with the chisel. I have the new piece to work with so I should have an answer soon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Good luck with the second one Mike and let's see a few shots.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh bad luck Mike, they sometimes do tear out. This can be caused by a hair line crack in the wood, and also by a slight catch on the corner of the chisel. Yes a sharp tool is always needed, but you can always tell if the edge is going off as the finish is poor.As it tends to tear and not slice through, what glue did you use on the tubes ?. I personally have found that 2 part epoxy is the best, as the liquid type instant bond tends to loose its grip when it gets hot.
Here is a tip that I use, if you have an old potato in the workshop when gluing up it will save a lot of time. Insert the end of the brass tube into the potato a small way, this will leave a small plug in the end of the tube. Then when you glue up hey presto no glue in the end of the tube, hope this is helpful.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yet another use for the humble potato, as a kid I remember twisting them up the tailpipes of parked cars and hide and wait for the bang after the owner returned. I don't do it any more, 74 years have taken their toll.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry,

Age is the great equilizer, now kids are sticking potatoes in your car tailpipe waiting for the big bang. Full circle huh?

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Guys,
How about adding this to the ever growing list of uses for the venerable potatoe:

http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/Tips_Archives/SST114_Rust_Removal.htm


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice George, there may be a time when I could use that technique.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Interesting one George, now here is another use. If your windshield wipers fail, rub a cut potato vertically up and down for a clear view of the road.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

So Harry do you carry your potaos in the trunk with your emercy kit.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Glenmore, according to his previous post, I think he sticks them up his tail pipe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nah, don't use spuds anymore, firecrackers are more exciting, and at my age I need all the excitement that I can get.


----------

